# Wann Apps & Softwares for Samsung GT S5753E Wave Bada OS..!!!!!



## TSPatange_1309 (Feb 23, 2011)

*worthycellphone.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Samsung-GT-S5753E-Wave-Cell-Phone.png

Hello guyzz i just hired a new highly designed mobile Samsung GT S5753E Wave Cell Phone..OS is Bada (hope u heared about it..haha)..!! (Dun mind)

I just having some inbuilt Apps for it..but i wanna download some more...!
Actually for Android phones there are lots of websites available on WWW..:-o:-o
(internet Obviously)...

But i m unable to find d same for my samsung wave OS bada..! plzz guyzz suggest me some websites which can provide me apps..do u knw websites for BADA apps..Reply guyzz ...sombodys waiting...


----------

